# Solved: Kodak Easyshare software problem - rundll error



## swaddicts (Jul 23, 2008)

I should point out that I'm starting to think that I have some kind of spyware or virus now b/c I got the camera from an unknown company on ebay and it came with the software. Anyway, here's my issue:
I just got this new Kodak digital camera and tried to install the easyshare software for it (from the disk) and got an error. I followed all the pop-up directions for uninstalling and then re-installing the software (which I downloaded directly from the Kodak site instead of using the disk again) and the software is working fine now but everytime I boot up my computer now I get this error:

Error loading D:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\Kodak\EasyShareSetup|$REGIS~1\Registration_7.8.20.2.sxt
The specified module could not be found.

Help?!


----------



## swaddicts (Jul 23, 2008)

bump - anyone? this is causing my computer to boot extremely slow...


----------



## Kermitnephew (Aug 28, 2008)

Having just deleted the kodak software I am getting the same error message. Did you have any luck removing the problem as I am completely stumped!


----------



## swaddicts (Jul 23, 2008)

I've installed and un-installed 2 times and I'm still getting the error upon startup. Maybe I should post this in a different forum.


----------



## Kermitnephew (Aug 28, 2008)

Let me know where you post, so I can also get a cure!

Thanks


----------



## swaddicts (Jul 23, 2008)

here is the cure from joan (i posted it in windows xp/2000/nt problems, btw):

to stop the kodak error on boot: 

start/ control panel/ performance and maintenace/ scheduled tasks - open
right click and delete the task related to kodak


----------



## Kermitnephew (Aug 28, 2008)

Followed the instructions & no more error messages!

Many Thanks


----------

